# Indie-Game: Soshi-Do



## Loyal-D-Studios (1. März 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe in den letzten 5 Jahren an einem Free-to-Play Spiel gearbeitet mit einem aus meiner Sicht innovativen Spielkonzept (zumindest kenne ich kein anderes Spiel, welches ähnlich funktionieren würde). Es nennt sich Soshi-Do und ist kostenlos für Android und iPhone downloadbar. Lediglich visuelle Zusatzinhalte können gekauft werden - man hat jedoch keinerlei Nachteile, wenn man das nicht tut.

Es handelt sich dabei vom Setting her um ein Duell-Spiel bei welchem man eines der 4 Elemente wählt (Wasser, Feuer, Erde, Luft).
Man steuert die Aktion seiner Charaktere indem man möglichst präzise Symbole zeichnet, welche zu bestimmten Angriffs- oder Verteidigungstechniken führt.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn Ihr es mal ausprobiert und Feedback gebt!
Damit Ihr Euch mehr darunter vorstellen könnt, habe ich eine paar Screenshots angehängt.

Die Links im Store sind:
Soshi-Do – Apps at Google Play
Soshi-Do - Apps at Apple's App Store




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Loyal-D-Studios (14. März 2022)

Es gibt nun auch einen Trailer zu Spiel (45 sec):
Soshi-Do Trailer


----------

